
Why I Quit Ordering from Uber-For-Food Startups - jessepollak
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/the-food-delivery-start-up-you-havent-heard-of/414540/?single_page=true
======
sillypog
The author's condescending tone is not sufficient to disguise this long
advertisement for Josephine, another app whose business model asks us to
pretend that laws don't exist.

~~~
untog
Yeah, I'm baffled as to how this is legal. Surely there's no way to ensure
food safety.

~~~
SilasX
Yep plus it involves lots of customer traffic into neighborhoods not zoned for
that, and neighbors will start to notice.

